
My Experiences With Modafinil - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=1601
======
PopaL
Am I the only one who thinks that self medication is a stupid idea ? I mean if
you play with your own brain you can't really be able to made objective
"observations".

My conclusion, don't do it unless you need it!

~~~
lionhearted
> Am I the only one who thinks that self medication is a stupid idea ?

Actually, it's a really common position. I used to be extremely conservative
about all medicine. One day, I just changed position and figured, "My basic
natural-born configuration isn't sacred; 'I' am a product of my internal but
also lots of external factors; I can shape both internal and external factors,
including nutrition, media, supplements, medicines, technology, culture,
location, etc." And after that, a lot of things changed for me. But, I fully
understand the position since I used to share it, and I think there's
something to it.

Vigorous physical exercise, time in nature, proper hydration, and a clean diet
does more for performance and clarity of thought than any medicines or
supplements I've found anyways.

~~~
paulovsk
I think that's scary too, but it's probably some laziness on doing my own
research. Besides, it's a cultural thing, outsourcing our health to
physicians, so most of us aren't used to do it by ourselves.

